# A Seasonal Piece



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Was in the Christmas mood today.

I pray everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## bluepen61 (Jan 19, 2017)

The snowman is so whimsical! Like Frosty just asked the tree a question and is waiting for an answer. I like your attention to detail in the blue shadow, the tree's needles, Frosty's arms and wrap. Very nice!!


----------

